# Fixing a leaker



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

Started this week as a reclad needless to say more demo to come


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow. You have a project on your hands. What is that...... Some type of overhead canopy to protect from rain?


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

It's a major alright two inspections monday so then we'll know where we stand with it 
The scaffold covers the whole area then its fully wrapped with a heavy duty shrink wrap to keep the weather at bay


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

Some clearer shots of the wrap


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks like it has been leaking in about as many spots as possible. How old is the structure?


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

Only fourteen years old


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Walraven said:


> It's a major alright two inspections monday so then we'll know where we stand with it The scaffold covers the whole area then its fully wrapped with a heavy duty shrink wrap to keep the weather at bay


With the shrink wrap, can you get some airflow happening? I see overheating once the sun hits it


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

Walraven said:


> Only fourteen years old


Jeez! "they don't mak'em like they used to!"


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

Chris Johnson said:


> With the shrink wrap, can you get some airflow happening? I see overheating once the sun hits it


The wrap usually only extends down to head height for easy acess in and out, the partial wraps like this one are all good buton a full wrap roof included itncan get pretty warm in there


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

Had our inspection today. He's ordered a total reframe of all affected walls


----------



## Kiwidan (Jan 10, 2014)

Walraven, is your work mainly re clads?


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

This was holding up the side of the house next support was about three metres back


----------



## Kiwidan (Jan 10, 2014)

dielectricunion said:


> Jeez! "they don't mak'em like they used to!"


14 odd years ago the style of house people wanted and that were in 'style' were the type of house that could survive in California where it never rains but here in NZ it rains a fair bit so the design never worked! 
I remember doing a job on a house that had a internal heated pool running though the middle of the house the frames and joinery which was wooden were stuffed,, it took us weeks to dry out the frames that were saveable, and still the builders that built them got shafted!


----------



## Kiwidan (Jan 10, 2014)

Walraven said:


> This was holding up the side of the house next support was about three metres back


That's not too bad you know it's bad whenwater tracked up into the joists


----------



## Kiwidan (Jan 10, 2014)

Walraven said:


> This was holding up the side of the house next support was about three metres back


It still baffles me to why they thought it would be a good idea to put the bottom plate hard down to the ground like that


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

Kiwidan said:


> Walraven, is your work mainly re clads?


No we do a few, but not often at all


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Better you than me.Good luck with it!!!!


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Looks like a fun one, Wal. Hope yall didnt have another project to jump to right away. 

I have a whole house remodel we just started. I talked them into new Marvins and Hardie siding, I hope I dont find that behind the old cedar that is there.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

I can smell the mold from here.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

looks like they poured the slab a few feet shy.


----------

